# In the Test Room with PJ - Testing a new light



## P Jammers (Oct 24, 2014)

I picked up a new test light recently which is not in production just yet but am told that it "could" be released before this journal is completed. I was a bit late to the show and several others testers have already done some work with it and have had real decent results out the gate. I've tested about 9 brands now and this one here at least on paper has me quite intrigued. It is rated at 360 watts and covers and area of 2x3.5 feet. More later on the light when we are allowed to speak on it more...

Been a while since I have run a journal here on MP and since I speak on the LED tech quite a lot, figured I'd do a journal here using techniques I have developed to lesson the cost of your overall production costs, and over all plant start to finish times. 

If you read my post on using LED tech, this is it here front and center and you can see it happen right in front of your eyes.

First a bit about the room.

Room is 4 feet deep, 3 feet wide, and 7'10" tall. Walls are painted with exterior satin white paint.
Ventilation  is passive and circulation is provided by an 190CFM fan. There are also  two small tower fans at front and rear corners of system. Lights on  room temp is 77 degrees, and light off is 70 degrees.

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


Growing method EBB flood and drain 2x3 Turbo Garden, 1 gallon pots, with  Coco coir chips brand "Plantit" We are SOG style for this test

The food being used is General Hydroponics Nova Bloom series, Liquid Kool Bloom, Florablend, and Floralicious Plus. 
View attachment 3.jpg


Cuts of mother were taken, rooted and vegged for 11 days in fine Coco coir using solo cups.
View attachment 4.jpg


At 11 days cutting were transplanted in to 1 gallon pots of Coco coir  chips. Plants were under the 24/7 lighting schedule and flipped at day  14 of rooting 10/11
View attachment 5.jpg


10/14 plants have filled in quite nicely and are ready to be cleaned up.
View attachment 6.jpg


10/15 plants are all pulled out cleaned up and set back under the light.

Before
View attachment 7.jpg


After
This shot shows to tops of the plants all trimmed up and what I  am allowing to flower. Most plants I tried to stay to around 7 to 11  total branches or main tops. Some are a few more due to them having 2 to  three mains out the gate, but at this point I am more concerned with  having as even of a canopy as I can have.
View attachment 8.jpg


Last shot here gives you a birds eye view at pot level.
View attachment 9.jpg


Current shot 8 days after trimming was completed as of today.
View attachment 10.jpg


Plants were about 5 inches at transplanting, 10" at trimming and about 14" now. Hoping to keep them to about 20" or so as I am told the advertized penetration is 16". 

Now the fun begins.

Thanks for following along!

PJ


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 24, 2014)

Subbed! That room is gunna be overflowing very soon


----------



## Rosebud (Oct 24, 2014)

:yay::headbang::headbang2::clap::giggle:   I am so happy you are doing this. Thank you.!~~~~~~


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Oct 24, 2014)

Im in man....  :48:


----------



## Joe420Camel (Oct 24, 2014)

:farm:<--- InTraining


Green Mojo for the grow
:48:


----------



## Dman1234 (Oct 24, 2014)

Looking forward to this one.


----------



## Locked (Oct 24, 2014)

Well you know I am subbed for this one.  Green Mojo Brother.


----------



## GoophyP (Oct 24, 2014)

Thanks *PJ*, lookin real phine here. 
 GP


----------



## kingsransome (Oct 24, 2014)

im in too looks to be a good show


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 25, 2014)

New LED ? Count me in. Read this yesterday, thought I got in then. Guess not, but I`m here now.


----------



## P Jammers (Oct 29, 2014)

Day 18 of flower today and the plants have all but taken over to top of the air vent.
View attachment 1.gif


Little flowers starting to form now and the plants seem quite happy so far.
View attachment 2.gif


Thanks for following along guys and gals!


----------



## yooper420 (Oct 29, 2014)

PJ,
Your girls look mighty fine. Pleasure to follow along.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Oct 29, 2014)

Looking good brother!


----------



## powerplanter (Oct 29, 2014)

I'll tag along... looking good PJ...


----------



## kingsransome (Oct 29, 2014)

very nice indeed PJ, great canopy at this wild stage of growth


----------



## zem (Oct 29, 2014)

nice! i'm glad i could watch this show


----------



## P Jammers (Oct 29, 2014)

yooper420 said:


> PJ,
> Your girls look mighty fine. Pleasure to follow along.





AluminumMonster said:


> Looking good brother!





powerplanter said:


> I'll tag along... looking good PJ...





kingsransome said:


> very nice indeed PJ, great canopy at this wild stage of growth





zem said:


> nice! i'm glad i could watch this show



Thank you guys.


----------



## Landing (Nov 1, 2014)

Hey, PJ. Great setup!

I'm actually going for a SOG myself.

So, if I have it correct you're doing 14 x 3.5L containers under 360w LED (400w HPS equivalent?) in a 1.3mx1m space.

What do you expect this to yield?


----------



## lowrydergrower775 (Nov 1, 2014)

wow man I really love what you are doing with that turbo garden man looks like you have things really dialed in can't wait to see the end product and I think someone may be going shopping for a turbo garden lol


----------



## P Jammers (Nov 2, 2014)

Landing said:


> Hey, PJ. Great setup!
> 
> I'm actually going for a SOG myself.
> 
> ...


As for the container size yes you are close, They are 6x6x7" one gallon containers.

As for the comparable wattage this would be compared to a 1000 watt HPS only a little more than half the wattage.

As for yield, no idea but I imagine I'll top the 1GPW threshold barring any issues with the grower.
:farm:


----------



## yooper420 (Nov 2, 2014)

Great ganja grow PJ. Wake and bake time as I follow along this morning. Peace.


----------



## oldfogey8 (Nov 2, 2014)

i am lurking as i have been interested in leds and find your technical/scientific approach and knowledge very interesting. thanks and looking forward to the ride.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 2, 2014)

Looking beautiful...thanks for posting.


----------



## meetmrfist2 (Nov 6, 2014)

looks like you are gonna need a :icon_smile: bigger room,lookin great:icon_smile:


----------



## P Jammers (Nov 6, 2014)

Weekly update:

On day 24 all plants were pulled, some minor trimming was done to remove any and all growth at the lower branches that had come back and stakes were added as needed.

I had thought going in I could keep this strain under control, but she for sure has a mind of her own. The wanted 2 foot finish has now moved to about 3 and a half feet if I am lucky which is about where it will be difficult to maintain the 2 foot distance I have been asked to keep the light at for flowering is she goes any more.

She has always taken off in the past, but I normally took her 21 days of veg and thought the extra week short would hold her down. Wrong :stoned:

So far the light is working as advertised and here we are at 26 days.

View attachment 3-weeks.gif


This plant is a little bit of a slower starter and takes about 8 to 10 days before she really starts to show any real sex indication, so she goes 78 days typically. For those who count by flip she is a 78 day strain. If you count from sexing however like many do, she is an advertised 70 day flower which is about right.

In any case she is 26 days flipped, or just a little over 2 weeks in flower.

View attachment 3.gif


One thing is for sure, we certainly will be able to see just how far down this light reaches.


----------



## Locked (Nov 6, 2014)

Looking good bro. Yeah she sure likes to do her thang.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Nov 6, 2014)

Very nice PJ! I love seeing the sugar building up that early in flower!


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 6, 2014)

Very nice PJ~


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 8, 2014)

Looking good PJ.


----------



## WeedHopper (Nov 8, 2014)

Nice job PJ. Green Mojo Bro


----------



## yooper420 (Nov 9, 2014)

PJ,
Still lookin` great, keep it up. Those lights look like the real deal.


----------



## P Jammers (Nov 9, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Looking good bro. Yeah she sure likes to do her thang.


Man you ain't kiddin. mind of her own.



AluminumMonster said:


> Very nice PJ! I love seeing the sugar building up that early in flower!


Me too.


Rosebud said:


> Very nice PJ~


Thank you


powerplanter said:


> Looking good PJ.


Thank you


WeedHopper said:


> Nice job PJ. Green Mojo Bro


Thank you


yooper420 said:


> PJ,
> Still lookin` great, keep it up. Those lights look like the real deal.


So far so good.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 11, 2014)

Nice looking plants.  How do you like flood and drain so far?..Im trying it for the first time and its pretty much the easiest way for my style of growing that i have found so far. These pics are a week apart. Explosive growth. 

View attachment 1111141141b.jpg


View attachment 1111141142a.jpg


View attachment 1104140928.jpg


----------



## P Jammers (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks for the post Lesso. I have been a fan of EBB for almost 35 years, and so far I am a fan.

I also have run DWC, RDWC, UC,Aero and just about every other type of hydroponics over the years. 

Personally I would not run the rock between the plants "unless" you are running the same strain. You don't want to have the roots of different stains competing for space, and by adding the rocks the roots will not dry off and they will fight each other and someone is going to lose.

It's fine for a mono crop, but I'd still advise against it because if the plants decide to take off at different rates it's going to be tough to move a plant here and one there to help create an even canopy. Roots will be locked in, and that's not gonna work.

Best of luck to you in your endeavor, and the greenest of mojos!


----------



## Lesso (Nov 12, 2014)

Thanks for the input. The rocks between are for displacement of the water due to not being able to find a 100 gallon res that would be worth anything.  This way i can fill the table with about 40 gallons.The pots are regular nursery pots that i can move around at will...i just have to push some rocks around to do so. A little training here or there will keep the canopy pretty even....i am running these as mothers and will clone them in about 4 weeks.  I wont be in a multi strain grow after that...if i find what im looking for.


----------



## Lesso (Nov 12, 2014)

If your plants are going to finish in the 3ft range, do the led lights penetrate that far? I have heard that the leds are more like t5 lights in that respect...great output but lacking in penetration.  I really want to switch to leds but havent been able to test them yet...i love the efficiency and lack of heat compared to hid.


----------



## P Jammers (Nov 12, 2014)

Lesso said:


> If your plants are going to finish in the 3ft range, do the led lights penetrate that far? I have heard that the leds are more like t5 lights in that respect...great output but lacking in penetration.  I really want to switch to leds but havent been able to test them yet...i love the efficiency and lack of heat compared to hid.



Proper training is the key to being successful with LED technology. While the penetration is certainly not as great as HID lighting, I have in the past with a different light flowered down close to 6 feet. This was a test plant I did for a guy last year that was the best I have done at over 3 GPW and went 133 days.

View attachment 1.jpg


View attachment 2.jpg


View attachment 3.jpg


View attachment 4.jpg


View attachment 5.jpg


The light I am testing here has an advertised penetration of 16" fully flowered to answer your question. This is also a high end light unlike many seen on this site. In comparison to a T5, it's night and day. I would also have to say in comparison to a lot of LED's out there it is night and day.

 I have a thread on tips and tricks with LED's, and since I didn't really show any start to finish pics I thought this thread would be good for the masses to see what I am talking about.

We'll all see together just how far down it reaches, but I picked this strain exclusively because it holds most of it's weight in the top 1/3rd anyway, so it should be pretty decent.

Weekly updated pics tomorrow, and thanks for following along.


----------



## Dman1234 (Nov 12, 2014)

Awesome plant PJ.
I posted a quick question in my GJ, if you have a minute can you take a look.
Here is the link  http://www.marijuanapassion.com/forum/showthread.php?p=902797#post902797


----------



## P Jammers (Nov 13, 2014)

Week 4

All stretching has all but stopped and bud sites have formed all over.
View attachment 2.gif


View attachment 1.gif


7 more to go...


----------



## Lesso (Nov 13, 2014)

Those look like they are going to be full of trichs...nice.


----------



## kingsransome (Nov 13, 2014)

um excuse my stoned *** but i havent read the strain name anywhere?
PJ, is it me lol


----------



## Locked (Nov 13, 2014)

kingsransome said:


> um excuse my stoned *** but i havent read the strain name anywhere?
> PJ, is it me lol



I think you are right and the strain name was not mentioned. Almost positive this is Boysenberry. A++ smoke and she likes to put out in the yield department. 
PJ can give you the info on the strain if I am correct.


----------



## P Jammers (Nov 14, 2014)

kingsransome said:


> um excuse my stoned *** but i havent read the strain name anywhere?
> PJ, is it me lol


Top secret brother.




Hamster Lewis said:


> I think you are right and the strain name was not mentioned. Almost positive this is Boysenberry. A++ smoke and she likes to put out in the yield department.
> PJ can give you the info on the strain if I am correct.


Let him wonder.


----------



## justafarmer (Nov 14, 2014)

Beautiful garden!

cheers


----------



## P Jammers (Nov 20, 2014)

Weekly update

Week 5 and just short of the half way point. Let the PH get a lil low this week while I was not paying attention and got a few spots here and there but nothing I can't get fixed.

Had a long day so shot's are from a few hours after lights were out.

View attachment 5bb.gif


View attachment 6.gif


Flowers at least appear to be the same size at around 16" in to the canopy, so working as advertised so far.

See you in a week.


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 20, 2014)

Lovely looking plants thanks for taking the time to post, you a busy guy.


----------



## Locked (Nov 20, 2014)

That is going to be packed wall to wall with fat buds by the time this is over. Looking good bro.  I always breath a sigh of relief once she stops god damn stretching.


----------



## powerplanter (Nov 20, 2014)

I'm very envious right now...


----------



## P Jammers (Nov 20, 2014)

Rosebud said:


> Lovely looking plants thanks for taking the time to post, you a busy guy.


Trying to stay true to my word doing weekly updates. It's a tough job, but someone's gotta do it.




Hamster Lewis said:


> That is going to be packed wall to wall with fat buds by the time this is over. Looking good bro.  I always breath a sigh of relief once she stops god damn stretching.


Yeah I hear ya. I have about 6" to spare right now and will be up there the last 2 weeks I'm sure.



powerplanter said:


> I'm very envious right now...


You can get there. So easy a caveman could do it. Just don't believe half what you read on the net.
LMAO


----------



## yooper420 (Nov 21, 2014)

Hamster Lewis said:


> That is going to be packed wall to wall with fat buds by the time this is over. Looking good bro. I always breath a sigh of relief once she stops god damn stretching.




 Cussing ? I get x`ed out when I do it.


----------



## P Jammers (Nov 28, 2014)

Week 6 and we skipped the update day this week to eat bird. Hope you all had a great Thanksgiving and were able to celebrate with friends and family!

Haven't done a thing since the last change out which was about 2 weeks ago or so. PH has only been on a slow rise and has gone from 5.6 to now 6.1 in that time. PPM's haven't dropped a ton either, but I have noticed a very slight Calcium deficiency in what looks like two plants at the very rear. 

Going to do a nute change out after this update and I am going to boost the calcium just a little bit to see if that helps, but right now I am not overly concerned if you guys aren't.


Stood back a little further this time for the full shot and the flash went off so it changed the color a little, but you can get the idea.


View attachment week-later.gif


I took a bunch of pics of the tops but they all sucked and since we are only at week 6 I do have a pic of a flower at about 20" below the canopy. 

Looks like I may have issues getting trics to develop down that low.
:huh:
View attachment lower.gif


As always, thanks for looking in and following along. 

Peace


----------



## kingsransome (Nov 28, 2014)

very nice resin production id say thanks for the update


----------



## Rosebud (Nov 28, 2014)

Thank you PJ.


----------



## P Jammers (Dec 11, 2014)

Week 8 update

Moving right along here we are at week 8. This is where this strain will start to shine and the flowers will start to really develop. Pretty good increase from the last update and the aromas are really starting to flow.

I love this strain, which is special pheno of Goji OG deemed "Boysenberry"from Bodhi seeds  that was at an F3, which I have at an F4 now and quite stable. I found her in a test I did, and to date according to B, nothing has been found that grows quite like her.

I decided to let the plants roll the last few weeks a little closer than suggested and did get a few flowers to start and bleach out. Didn't take any closeups but I'll document them next update. 

Light has since been moved up to 2 feet.
View attachment full-8-weeks.gif


View attachment flower.gif


Tip at Orangesunshine, 

With three weeks and a couple of days to go till the end of this grow, I will take cuts this weekend for the next run. This will give me roughly 10 days to get them rooted and 11 days of vegging before they are ready to go in to this system. 

I recently picked up the infamous GG4, or Gorilla Glue #4 and have not run her but I have seen a few pics and I think she'd like the test hotel for a stay.

Thanks as always for following along guys and gals!

Keep it green!!


----------



## Dman1234 (Dec 11, 2014)

Looking great PJ, if there are examples of bleached out flowers/leaves anywhere I would love to see them for reference.


----------



## AluminumMonster (Dec 11, 2014)

You're rocking those B. Berries man! Thanks for sharing with us!


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 11, 2014)

Looks great in here PJ, was wondering what watt the LEDs were and the reflector angles?


----------



## Locked (Dec 11, 2014)

Yeah buddy. This is my favorite part.  She really packs it on those last couple weeks.  Looking good brosef.  I have 6 of these about 5 weeks in.  Starting to smell heavenly.


----------



## P Jammers (Dec 11, 2014)

Dman1234 said:


> Looking great PJ, if there are examples of bleached out flowers/leaves anywhere I would love to see them for reference.


I'll post some in the next update next week. Looks like I have at least 4 or 5 flowers with pretty good damage.



AluminumMonster said:


> You're rocking those B. Berries man! Thanks for sharing with us!


Thanks bruddah


lyfespan said:


> Looks great in here PJ, was wondering what watt the LEDs were and the reflector angles?


The unit contains 600 watts worth of diodes, however it is being driven at 360 watts total. The angle is set at 90 degrees.



Hamster Lewis said:


> Yeah buddy. This is my favorite part.  She really packs it on those last couple weeks.  Looking good brosef.  I have 6 of these about 5 weeks in.  Starting to smell heavenly.


I swear I want to make a smoothy out of it.


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 11, 2014)

P Jammers said:


> I'll post some in the next update next week. Looks like I have at least 4 or 5 flowers with pretty good damage.
> 
> 
> Thanks bruddah
> ...



Those the 5 or 3 watt diodes? Nice on the reflectors, I'm not a fan of the 120s


----------



## P Jammers (Dec 11, 2014)

lyfespan said:


> Those the 5 or 3 watt diodes? Nice on the reflectors, I'm not a fan of the 120s


These are 3 watt, and frankly I wouldn't waste my time with a 5watt at all. IMHO they are a fad and are here today, gone tomorrow.

Also this is not a reflector, but a module with an integrated lens. The penetration is pretty decent, but I honestly prefer a 120 lens as it seems to mix the colors better allowing you to get down lower on the plants.


----------



## blowinthatloud (Dec 14, 2014)

Lookin great! An thanks for the led info!


----------



## lyfespan (Dec 18, 2014)

View attachment image.jpg


----------



## P Jammers (Jan 4, 2015)

Week 11 flipped and at the finish. Here are a few finished shots.

View attachment 4.gif


View attachment 3.gif


View attachment 5.gif


View attachment 6.gif


View attachment 7.gif


View attachment 8.jpg


View attachment 9.gif


Thanks for following along. I'll check back in with totals in a few weeks.


----------



## Lesso (Jan 5, 2015)

That fox tailing was extreme. Is that common with led? When i grew with them i had the same thing.


----------



## P Jammers (Jan 5, 2015)

Lesso said:


> That fox tailing was extreme. Is that common with led? When i grew with them i had the same thing.


Common to this variety. It's not an LED thing.


----------



## HighBrixMMJ (Jan 29, 2015)

So who makes this light, and would you recommend it? Thanks for all your hard work!


----------



## yooper420 (Jan 30, 2015)

Congrats on your harvest, it looks great. Thanks for keeping this journal, know it can get to be a pain at times. Love to hear your thoughts on the lights.


----------



## WeedHopper (Feb 2, 2015)

Very cool PJ. Never seen pigtailing like that. What strain is that?


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 10, 2015)

Is this GG#4 ? Looks awesome


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 10, 2015)

I believe its a pheno of Gogi OG from Bodhi... cut is dubbed Boysenberry...


----------



## Locked (Feb 10, 2015)

I have taken down 3 BoysenBerry in the last 10 days.  Gonna be swimming in BoysenBerry bud. Great taste, yield, and high.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 10, 2015)

I have a mom i need to clone.. She is very distinctive with her rosettes and she will flower under veg lights..the girl wants to flower.


----------



## JustAnotherAntMarching (Feb 10, 2015)

Hamster Lewis said:


> Great taste, yield, and high.


 
yes sir... she def does the trick...  :48:


----------



## P Jammers (Feb 21, 2015)

HighBrixMMJ said:


> So who makes this light, and would you recommend it? Thanks for all your hard work!



I made this light. About 50 or so were produced and sold at cost to people to test. This particular grow finished 12 grams short of 1GPW on a very lazy bad run. 

Originally I was going to produce these and compete with the top dogs in the industry. Due to the current price to produce a quality LED, in today's market I can not compete and keep the cost to where everyone could afford them, so I have decided not to move forward with a start up company.

That said, I'd put them up against any current LED in the industry watt for watt.



yooper420 said:


> Congrats on your harvest, it looks great. Thanks for keeping this journal, know it can get to be a pain at times. Love to hear your thoughts on the lights.



They rock.




WeedHopper said:


> Very cool PJ. Never seen pigtailing like that. What strain is that?


People on the street had the same question. All I can figure is that I wanted to see just how much food this strain could take before I burned it, so I kept adding until I had a PPM of 2400. Craziest fox-tailing I have seen to date.



000StankDank000 said:


> Is this GG#4 ? Looks awesome



Funny you should ask. GG#4 is up next, but this was Boysenberry, by Bodhi.




JustAnotherAntMarching said:


> I believe its a pheno of Gogi OG from Bodhi... cut is dubbed Boysenberry...



True, but the exact breakdown was this was a pheno of the original goji run. This particular pheno was worked and was taken to F3 by Bodhi. 

I have it at F4 now to be at F5 some time in 2015.

In any event to final out the thread we went 348 grams from 360 watts give or take a few watts lower.

Thanks for following along MP.

Regards,
PJ


----------



## umbra (Feb 22, 2015)

I bought 5 packs of Goji, still haven't had a chance to pop any of them


----------



## Dr. Green Fang (Feb 23, 2015)

Thanks for stopping in PJ... would love to have had a couple of your lights to try a run or so and see how it went. Especially would like them in the summer!


----------



## Rosebud (Mar 7, 2015)

thank you PJ.


----------



## frankgrimes (May 10, 2015)

great looking grow pj what kind of wattage did this panel have? and what was the final yield? really nice looking bud but looks like they may have stretched a bit? how far was the panel hung from the plants?  i used to get weed that foxtailed like that all the time i miss that stuff


----------

